# Pheasant Hunting Shirt



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's a dandy pheasant hunting shirt - hopefully you all get the joke.

http://www.funnyoutdoors.com/index.php? ... ducts_id=1


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Augusta said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just do not select 'large image'


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

North Dakota trying to tell South Dakota something! :laugh:


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

I think its frickin sick how some people insist on degrading everything with rude, sexual, and/or offensive material. Is this really something you want your young Daughter to see, ask questions about? I could really care less about your response, or how you raise your kids. I was raised better then that and my kids are being raised better then that. This shows exactly where the underlining troubles with our society come from...people with no morel fortitude. You've told me all I ever need to know about you.... uke: uke: uke:


----------



## jmyers (Jun 26, 2007)

dc240nt said:


> I think its frickin sick how some people insist on degrading everything with rude, sexual, and/or offensive material. Is this really something you want your young Daughter to see, ask questions about? I could really care less about your response, or how you raise your kids. I was raised better then that and my kids are being raised better then that. This shows exactly where the underlining troubles with our society come from...people with no morel fortitude. You've told me all I ever need to know about you.... uke: uke: uke:


dc240nt,

Dial it back a little. This is a hunting discussion forum, not your house, your neighborhood, your daughter' school, or your church. You may disagree with the content. If so, ignore it and move on. Is demonizing someone and questioning their moral values because you disagree with them a lesson you want your daughter to see and ask questions about?

JMyers


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 Jm


----------



## engberg27 (Oct 31, 2009)

http://www.cafepress.com/+happiness_is_ ... 2?pid=2321 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

